# Foods that caused you the most bloat



## af92 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Just curious to see what foods have caused people bloat.

Thanks


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 13, 2011)

Beer.


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 13, 2011)

Fruits........water + sugars


----------



## Built (Mar 13, 2011)

Wheat. Anything and everything made with wheat. 

Dammit.


----------



## onthedarkside (Mar 13, 2011)

chinese food lmao


no offense to all the swole asians like that one dude I saw with the jakked legs.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 13, 2011)

anything made with white flour.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 13, 2011)

A pie of pizza.


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 13, 2011)

wheat
beer
milk
everything except about 10 foods. Wait til your near 50.


----------



## MDR (Mar 13, 2011)

Anything loaded with sodium.


----------



## bombboogie (Mar 13, 2011)

chinese (no racist)


----------



## af92 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far.  I figured as much.

I have problems with sugar the most and sodium as the runner-up.


----------



## ChrisSmithWebGuy (Mar 14, 2011)

Beer, soda, dairy products like milk and yogurt, fatty and salty foods, Broccoli, cabbage, and asparagus, Gum and hard candy


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 14, 2011)

i just started eating alot of brown rice and that shit bloats the hell out of me.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 14, 2011)

Milk.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 14, 2011)

cereal


----------



## Dustdatarse (Mar 14, 2011)

Mashed potatoes and Bread.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 14, 2011)

Bread.

And a giant plate full of barbecue (pulled pork, beans, cornbread) - that seemed to cause bloating as well.


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 16, 2011)

Alot of dairy.

Then just about any crap food like chinese or something greasy.


----------



## xzoomzx (Mar 19, 2011)

bloat is very normal anytime your a littlefull you will get a lil bit of bloat usually lol its hard to really eat to perfect point and get no bloat obviously some food make it way worse than others but eveyrone is tottally different cerial and milk and alot of fibers bloat me up but o well lol suck it up dont mistake boat for weight gain !


----------



## bigdaddymax (Mar 19, 2011)

milk and weight gainer shakes


----------



## danielz04 (Mar 20, 2011)

like the man said, up there guys, just about anything will do you a bloat. even protein shakes.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 20, 2011)

Too much fat, too much carb, too much sodium, too much broccoli, too much oatmeal.

Some friendly helpers are:
- keep the fat & carb content of my meals on the lower side
- same w/ sodium
- use digestive enzymes when eating lots of broccoli
- rotate the carb sources - too much oatmeal or too much rice for too long starts turn on me


----------

